# Wild Hog on right now!



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

My neighbor got one while hunting yesterday, processor wanted
75 bucks to scald and scrape, Bill said hell I can buy a pig for that.
So he skinned and gutted him, we split the backbone and threw
him on..since no skin, we laid some foil down to prevent
burning...


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 29, 2007)

You could have at least waited until he grew up a little...poor baby!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

we did one last year smaller than that!

You want to drag a 200  pound hog out of the woods?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2007)

You boys look like ya'll know what ya'll doing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

It's not our first rodeo, cowboy.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> we did one last year smaller than that!
> 
> You want to drag a 200  pound hog out of the woods?


You will drag a 200+ hog out of a bar...but not out of the woods huh?  
Looks great cappy...can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

that's a great link Brian.

Witt, the ones out of the bar can usually walk most of the way
on their own.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 29, 2007)

Off to a great start there Jim! Have fun.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

we are....I modified my gasser with a second grate....underneath the meat grate....I bought 4, using 2 of the weber kettle charcoal holders for
indirect cooking.  Loading those with lit coals and Hickory chunks...smells great...a little, ok, a lot more work than a wsm, but it's fun.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 29, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> we did one last year smaller than that!
> 
> You want to drag a 200  pound hog out of the woods?



*Hog ...deer..does it really matter? Adrenaline is usually so high
at that point it doesn't matter much.

I shot a 221.1 lb. deer not long ago.... field dressed it and drug it far
 enough through the woods up to where I could force my Jeep into 
and it didn't seem a big issue.
But moving it around back at home was sure a friggin chore
I surely did NOT remember it being that heavy dragging it out 
to the Jeep!

Didn't even come close to a record.... record deer that year was 267.8

BTW.... keep us posted with them pics  
Looks like a mighty fine "Q" goin on!!!*


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll go take one right now!

Bill is making slaw, and I'm doing hash (out of the freezer) and rice.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like the poor little guy never had a chance..sniff sniff.  Now you gonna have to get a new bullet for your shirt pocket huh?

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

They call me Puddin' Tame.
Ask me again and I'll tell you the same.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 29, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Looks like the poor little guy never had a chance..sniff sniff.  Now you gonna have to get a new bullet for your shirt pocket huh?
> 
> bigwheel



I don't think cappy needs a new bullet, I'm sure he killed that little sucker with a bb gun!   

Keep the pictures coming cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, my neighbor got him, I wasn't there, so all the blame is on him.
Pics coming at the flip, in about 30 minutes....I got perfect temp
and perfect smoke right now, so I don't want to lift the lid for a pic.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 29, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol, my neighbor got him, I wasn't there, so all the blame is on him.
> Pics coming at the flip, in about 30 minutes....I got perfect temp
> and perfect smoke right now, so I don't want to lift the lid for a pic.



Excellent idea, we can wait!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 29, 2007)

That's why I allways put a pad lock on my cooker! Morons will lift the lid  a hundred times while you take care of bussness, or go whizz. One hog fire in 1995. Stupid people lifted the lid and GREASE FIRE! The host of the party said "well what now?" I looked at him and said "burned hog" Like it was my falt. NOT! Keep the stupid public away from your pit. :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh yea, don't ya just love it when some folk come up to you and say " had a friend and he did a hog diffren't than you, but your's is great " Duha,  :roll:   Pony up some pics Jim.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> They call me Puddin' Tame.
> Ask me again and I'll tell you the same.



That's Jim saying in Southern terminology that Miller Lite kicked his ass and ya'll might get pic's tomorrow!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

ha ha, pics are here (as Cappy collapses)


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great Jim. How was the flavor?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2007)

I just finished supper, but I would still like a hunk of that pig.


----------



## Griff (Dec 29, 2007)

So, how'd it taste?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2007)

Pig Picking time looks great cappy


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 29, 2007)

I gotta get a bigger pit!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks super Jim. Please pass the vinegar sauce.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks like a pig picking good time!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2007)

It was great...very little gaminess....the reason Bill can hunt on the
land he does is because the farmer wants the pigs outta there..
they're eating his corn and other crops, so the flavor is more similar
to domestic pigs than most wild game.  I grabbed a chunk of ham
and put in the fridge...I'll have another taste test later today
when my thoughts are more rational.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It was great...very little gaminess....the reason Bill can hunt on the
> land he does is because the farmer wants the pigs outta there..
> they're eating his corn and other crops, so the flavor is more similar
> to domestic pigs than most wild game.  I grabbed a chunk of ham
> ...



Yeah, right!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":25waywmu]It was great...very little gaminess....the reason Bill can hunt on the
> land he does is because the farmer wants the pigs outta there..
> they're eating his corn and other crops, so the flavor is more similar
> to domestic pigs than most wild game.  I grabbed a chunk of ham
> ...



Yeah, right!  [/quote:25waywmu]
(Puff putting a bandage on his lip from biting it   )


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 31, 2007)

Lookin real good Puddin


----------



## john a (Dec 31, 2007)

Why be rational, it's New Year's Eve. Happy New Year everyone. Oh, BTW, nice job on the porker.


----------

